# Vilnius '09



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

whatever... said:


> Awesome picture! Taken from one of top floors of Crown plaza hotel, i guess?


You a right i took it from the Crowne plaza top floor, there is a balcony but it was closed, i had possibility to take picture only through unclean window, you can see many undesirable lights in the picture


----------



## whatever... (Feb 23, 2006)

Llinass said:


> You a right i took it from the Crowne plaza top floor, there is a balcony but it was closed, i had possibility to take picture only through unclean window, you can see many undesirable lights in the picture


Yeah, i understood that. But those lights kinda add to the picture.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

Oldtown


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Old town is awesome  especially those alleys...


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Vilnius is a very nice looking city! I do like the buildings and streets here, they are really clean and easy on the eye.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

Cathedral square and New city center (CBD) in the second image


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Gorgeous, but that first shot is simply amazing! Thx for posting


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Great shots. The city looks quite clean and all the newly renovated buildings look fantastic as well.


----------



## Get Smart (Oct 6, 2008)

very nice pictures indeed, love the alley ways in old town


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)




----------



## ABC LV (Aug 27, 2008)

Llinass said:


> Spring came to European capital of culture '09


That building on the right was built during Stalinist period? What was/is its purpose?


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

ABC LV said:


> That building on the right was built during Stalinist period? What was/is its purpose?


Exactly, built during stalinist period so called scientists house


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

2 hours 30 pictures tourists ways walk through Vilnius Oldtown

Enjoy! Virtual tourists!

1








2








3








4








5








6








7








8








9








10








11








12








13








14








15








16








17








18








19








20








21








22








23








24








25








26








27








28








29








30


----------



## MarkusErikssen (Oct 4, 2005)

Vilnius looks amazing. Looks like Prague


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Fantastic pictures of a magnetically attractive city! Looks like you use polarizer?


----------



## stingu (Apr 3, 2006)

looks nice and clean - sure gonna visit it someday ;-)


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

Vecais Sakarnis said:


> Looks like you use polarizer?


Yes of course, sunny day it's necessary


----------



## Vecais Sakarnis (May 22, 2007)

Llinass said:


> Yes of course, sunny day it's necessary


Hmm, I'm not so sure - I have took many beautiful sunnytime pics without it. I tried out polarizer and really can't decide whether it's better with or without it. The sky looks better with polarizer because then there is something more visible, which otherwise is lost in reflected light. I like the unusual contrast effect between sky and buildings too. But, on the other hand, polarizer makes pics a bit more dim, less bright and vivid, and actually, the pic is farther from the real view which you see with eyes and for me it is quite important to make picture look as close to reality as possible. But sometimes some interesting effects are very great - so, I couldn't decide and today I walked around the city and took 2 versions of almost every view - one with and one without polarizer! 

By the way, what is your camera?


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

ABC LV said:


> :lol: Judging from Russian empire population census this city was neither Polish nor Lithuanian, it was JEWISH. You both keep forgetting that.


This is true. And not just about Vilnius (Vilnius was the main center of Jewish culture and education) but other cities too which had a very significant Jewish population. I think this heritage of Vilnius should be restored and brought into light for educational purposes and, of course, tourism. Many Jews in Israel have their origins in Vilnius but many probably lack information and positive environment to go back and enjoy the place which once was home for their grandparents. More interesting and attractive museums, monuments, infomration, restoration projects in the Old Town and academic (or even school) studies is what is needed.


----------

